# alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such

## Tompa1000

H.

Need help, can't start alsamixer...

```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
```

My lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4381060  12

snd_pcm_oss            53024  0

snd_mixer_oss          18048  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            35840  0

snd_seq_midi_event      8192  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                56032  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_via82xx            21760  0

snd_ac97_codec         89176  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                91400  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              23048  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         10120  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         8064  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            24864  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          8332  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi

snd                    52424  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

sk98lin               157280  0

```

Motherboard: Asus A8V deluxe

What is wrong, I have not compiled kernel to compile module, just installed emerge alsa-driver

While booting up, the info is..

Loading ALSA modules

  Loading snd-card-0

  Loading snd-seq-oss

  Loading snd-pcm-oss

I Need tips to move on...

°±°

----------

## ptitman

does it work as root?

if so, you might need to add your user to the audio  group

----------

## Tompa1000

No it does not work as root, user is already added to audio group.

----------

## ptitman

well, you mght be missing some package then

try a emerge -s alsa.

Do you actually run a 2.6 kernel or 2.4? 2.4 needs alsadriver package.

 Maybe "dmesg" gives relevant informations

----------

## Tompa1000

 *Quote:*   

> well, you mght be missing some package then
> 
> try a emerge -s alsa.

 

OK

```
Blaster tomas # emerge -s alsa

Searching...

[ Results for search key : alsa ]

[ Applications found : 18 ]

*  games-emulation/mupen64-alsasnd [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 25 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.emutalk.net/showthread.php?threadid=16895

      Description: Alsa plugin for the mupen64 N64 emulator

      License:     as-is

*  mail-client/balsa

      Latest version available: 2.2.6-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,845 kB

      Homepage:    http://balsa.gnome.org

      Description: Email client for GNOME

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-libs/alsa-lib

      Latest version available: 1.0.9

      Latest version installed: 1.0.9

      Size of downloaded files: 681 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Library

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-libs/alsa-oss

      Latest version available: 1.0.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 218 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture OSS compatibility layer.

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-libs/libclalsadrv

      Latest version available: 1.0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 12 kB

      Homepage:    http://users.skynet.be/solaris/linuxaudio

      Description: An audio library by Fons Adriaensen <fons.adriaensen@skynet.be>

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-plugins/alsa-jack

      Latest version available: 1.0.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 186 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: JACK pcm plugin

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

      Latest version available: 0.8.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,301 kB

      Homepage:    http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/modules/gst-plugins.html

      Description: plugin for gstreamer

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-plugins/xmms-alsa

      Latest version available: 1.2.10-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,947 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xmms.org

      Description: Xmms Plugin: xmms-alsa

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-driver

      Latest version available: 1.0.9b

      Latest version installed: 1.0.9b

      Size of downloaded files: 1,972 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-sound/alsa-firmware

      Latest version available: 1.0.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,527 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture firmware

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-headers

      Latest version available: 1.0.9

      Latest version installed: 1.0.9

      Size of downloaded files: 1,971 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: Header files for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-sound/alsa-patch-bay

      Latest version available: 1.0.0-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 243 kB

      Homepage:    http://pkl.net/~node/alsa-patch-bay.html

      Description: Graphical patch bay for the ALSA sequencer API.

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-tools

      Latest version available: 1.0.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,339 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org

      Description: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture tools

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-utils

      Latest version available: 1.0.9a

      Latest version installed: 1.0.9a

      Size of downloaded files: 934 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Utils (alsactl, alsamixer, etc.)

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsamixergui

      Latest version available: 0.9.0.1.2-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 68 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.iua.upf.es/~mdeboer/projects/alsamixergui/

      Description: AlsaMixerGui - a FLTK based amixer Frontend

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsaplayer

      Latest version available: 0.99.76-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 594 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsaplayer.org/

      Description: Media player primarily utilising ALSA

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-sound/gnome-alsamixer

      Latest version available: 0.9.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 91 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.paw.co.za/projects/gnome-alsamixer

      Description: Gnome 2 based ALSA Mixer

      License:     GPL-2

*  sci-electronics/balsa [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 3.4.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 13,390 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.cs.manchester.ac.uk/apt/projects/tools/balsa/

      Description: The Balsa asynchronous synthesis system

      License:     GPL-2

```

What package seems to be missing?

Kernel: 2.6.12-gentoo

----------

## ptitman

using a 2.6 kernel, you'd better use kernel's alsa-drivers.

alsa-oss is worth emerging.

do you have any device like /dev/snd/pcm* , /dev/audio, /dev/mixer.

if so, what are their rights?

did you supply make.conf with the proper variables values? see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## Tompa1000

 *Quote:*   

> using a 2.6 kernel, you'd better use kernel's alsa-drivers

 

I'm banging my head with that now  :Wink: 

```
Blaster ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-via82xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)        [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)            [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)            [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                    [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!
```

dmesg shows

```
snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

```

I have no /dev/snd/

```
Blaster ~ # ls /dev/audio* -l

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  4 Mar  4 13:40 /dev/audio

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 20 Mar  4 13:40 /dev/audio1

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 36 Mar  4 13:40 /dev/audio2

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 52 Mar  4 13:40 /dev/audio3

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  7 Mar  4 13:40 /dev/audioctl

```

Hmmm, it seems that I have no soundcard?

```
Blaster ~ # cat /proc/asound/cards

--- no soundcards ---

```

```
Blaster ~ # lspci|grep audio

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
```

```
Blaster ~ # cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.9rc2 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux Blaster 2.6.12-gentoo #4 SMP Sun Jun 26 14:37:06 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

--- no soundcards ---

Audio devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

```

In my /etc/make.conf I have ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

----------

## ptitman

did you compile your kernel yourself?

the unresolved symbol usually happen when mmodules are compile to against another kernel.

I would edit my kernel config. 

```
cd /usr/src/<kernel-name>
```

back up old config.

```
cp .config .config_old
```

then 

```
make menuconfig
```

goto 

```
Device Drivers->Sound->Advanced....
```

check the first lines as modules.

goto 

```
PCI Devices
```

check  VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 South Bridge as a module.

then 

```
make modules && make modules_install
```

the unresolved thingy should be sorted.

you can find an old config of mine there http://chantra.dotgeek.org/config/kernel-2.6.7-config

hope this helps.

----------

## Tompa1000

Yeeeeeeeeeees!! :Very Happy: 

It finally works, followed this link http://www.linuxforum.com/tutcomments/82/323.php

don't know what did it, maybe moving the old modules.

----------

